#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Six Senses Koh Yao Noi Thailand with the Thai Girlfriend

## S Landreth

We just arrived at Six Senses Yao Noi and will be here for a short time but we'll try to visit as much of the island as we can while here.

An afternoon view from our room (Ocean Panorama Pool Villa) and the room itself.










After flying into Phuket we were driven to the Ao Po Grand Marina where they put us on a boat to   Koh Yao Noi. The ride over to Six Senses,....












A short video of the room,........

----------


## Primo

Looks great. Way over priced I think.

----------


## Mid

^

well that's got that out of the road early now on with the thread  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Six senses hotels are gorgeous. I used to have some dealings with the Evason in Pranburi (one of theirs), never was lucky enough to stay there too. 

Looks lovely  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Top class as always Landreth  :Wink:

----------


## nigelandjan

Very nice indeed SL ,, nice to see how the other half lives ! 

I think Ronaldo stayed here a little while back  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Looks great. Way over priced I think.


not really ,, if you have the dosh your in if not I,m sure they will lose no sleep .

----------


## crocman

Nice looking camping grounds.You can't beat comfort and a view.

----------


## PAG

Really is a great place.   Friends of ours, a Thai couple, worked there as Chief of Maintenance and Nurse.   A year or so ago I took my boat across there and my wife and I had lunch with them.   They took us up to the very top villa which has 2 bedrooms, separated by large living and dining areas, complete with library, and 2 personal Butlers.   A mind boggling 400,000 baht a night!   Apparently the Crown Prince uses it quite regularly, as well as other celebrities.

Fantastic view across the sea towards Krabi, with those islands being my favourite part to visit in Phang Nga Bay when I'm out in my boat.

----------


## CNF55

Wow! 

Very nice pictures of a stunning place.

----------


## patsycat

I am seriously thinking about not looking at threads like this anymore.  The little green jealousy devil keeps rearing it's head!!!

Looks absolutely fabulous..

----------


## Butterfly

it's a nice hotel, but as everything in Thailand, it's completely overpriced and offer little value for what's available in other part of the world in that price range.

500 EURO for a chic bungalow on an average beach ? their Vietnam deal is even worse, completely overpriced, better off on a 100 THB hut on a beach for such an average "exotic" place.

for that kind of price, think Maldives with better and more stylish accommodation, and probably better food. 

In Thailand, on an average beach ? absolutely ridiculous, but great for idiotic Thai though

----------


## Neo

Cheap Charlie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## benny628

It's ok to try once in while but i agree some of the best places are the simplest that's what made Thailand great

----------


## S Landreth

First I want to thank everyone who stopped by and posted a positive comment (and showed me some appreciation) about the resort/thread.

Past couple of days we've been exploring the property here at Six Senses and today we went to visit Koh Hong (and area) which is about a half hours ride (by longtail) from the dock here at the resort.

Mangrove trail 


neighboring resort beach


view point


Six Sense beach area (one of two)


walkway and grounds




Koh Hong area (Than Bok Khorani National Park)










the ride


Nemo and friends






Man lives in this cave collecting Swiftlet nests (30 to 90,000 baht/kilo)

----------


## November Rain

OK, now I'm with Patsy cat in the "Green with envy" club  :Sad: 

Looks absolutely fantastic!

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread mate.

I would love to take my wife there and if I get a few things out of the way will do so in the near future.

----------


## Bangyai

> Great thread mate.
> 
> I would love to take my wife there and if I get a few things out of the way will do so in the near future.


Me too. You never know ......they might need a gardener and cook  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

some spectacular sailing to be had up that way  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Today we toured the island in a half day. We visited all the piers (with Tha Khao Pier being the nicest and that Krabi visitors use), most of the fishing villages, the sunset view point, the 7-11 (there's also a Fresh Market convenience store on the island), the pharmacy, police station, post office, the hospital, the market downtown, saw some nice roadwork, water buffalo's in rice fields, many nice beaches, and some quaint resorts along the way.


Our ride












Looking at Koh Yao Yai


Lunch?


Downtown Market


the only 7-11


Sunset view point


the hospital


looking out from the Tha Khao Pier

----------


## patsycat

Finally, it looks like it's raining!!  Ha Ha.

----------


## patsycat

> OK, now I'm with Patsy cat in the "Green with envy" club 
> 
> Looks absolutely fantastic!


We could go there on your honeymoon!!!

----------


## SiLeakHunt

looks ace

----------


## November Rain

> We could go there on your honeymoon!!!


Looks a lot more exotic than Cornwall, which is where we're actually going...

----------


## Loy Toy

> Me too. You never know ......they might need a gardener and cook


Or plastic buckets and piss pot drug test containers?

You never know your luck in a big plastic consuming world.  :Smile:

----------


## t.s

if you have to set foot in phuket, thats the way to go. resort transfer, not a dime spent in town

----------


## PAG

> if you have to set foot in phuket, thats the way to go. resort transfer, not a dime spent in town


Methinks somebody else thinks Phuket is a town, and not the province that it actually is.   Phuket itself has some great places, and some real crap ones also (essentially most of the west coast tourist resort towns).

For scenery, facilities, and easy and quick access to places such as this island that SL has excellently shown on this thread, Phuket really doesn't have any real equal.

----------


## S Landreth

More about the Resort and what they have to offer their guests.

The Hilltop pool and lounge area (open to everyone from 11am - 11pm), but I think all of the Villas here have their own pool.


All guests have access to the Library (and internet).


The Spa & Gym area. Gym facility is for free but not the spa. The pictures below do not show how nice this area is. 




The Den, where they serve cocktails.






They have a Sense of Life area where you can be taught or improve your Thai boxing, sail, snorkel, ski, paddle board or go kayaking.




They have a tennis court.


Just next to the court you can get a bike to ride outside the resort area.


They also have a gift shop where you can pickup nick-knacks, souvenirs or things you might have forgotten to bring with you (tanning oil/bathing suit/hat/etc).

----------


## misskit

You do lovely holiday threads, landreth. Always enjoyable to see your posh lodgings!

I was wondering about the underwater photos. Do you have an underwater camera, or is this through glass on a boat?

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you, Misskit.


About the camera. It's an Olympus Tough TG-810 and it is waterproof (33ft/10m) and  tough. The first time we pulled it out to use it we were on Maui and the girlfriend tried to do a test flight with it. Nose dive right into the asphalt and not a scratch. Nice little camera and a lot of the pictures you see on this thread were taken with the camera (and the Canon PowerShot SX 30 IS) because of the weather here (rainy season) I didn't want to use Canon as much.

Nice thing about the TG-810 it's not cumbersome and can be used in harsh conditions, without giving a second thought about hurting it.

----------


## patsycat

Misskit,

He's just rubbing it in - on and on and on!!!

Just to lie and read a book in that library.....  and then potter off to my private pool.

Woo hoo.

SL thanks for this view into how the other half live.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Very Decadent  SL  youve taken flashpacking to a high level

----------


## S Landreth

About the food/restaurants. I am not a big eater and I am not impressed by food that much, but the food here was exceptional and I should make some remarks about it. 

There are 4 different places you can eat here at the resort. The Living Room is where we ate breakfast every morning and also ate dinner, once. They have a buffet for breakfast and will also prepare special orders for you.


















The Dining Room is only open for dinner. Both our meals there were outstanding. They make a crab meat appetizer wrapped with  thin sheets of cucumber that is unbelievable.








The Hilltop Reserve has a beautiful view (not so much during the evening) and has a nice setting for a great meal under the stars (even a sprinkle one evening).








Of course you can always order your meal to be brought to you. Villa Dining, which we did a couple times (dinner and lunch).




They open a ice-cream room from 7am to 7pm daily where you can get cookies and ice-cream (for free).


On our ride around the island the girlfriend found a little shop along the (Pasai) beach about two kilometers south of the resort that serves up some good Som Tam.


One last thing related to their food. There are some open spaces at the resort that they use for growing some of their own vegetables, mushrooms and herbs. The mushrooms in my Homemade Mushroom Tagliatelle Pasta (dinner meal) were from one of the gardens.


That's it we arrived back in BKK yesterday but we would consider going back to Six Senses Yao Noi again. It's a nice place.

The resort sits on the east side of the island and the video posted below is what we were subjected to every morning. Little info about the time lapse sunrise (shot at the Hilltop Reserve at Six Sense Yao Noi). Camera:  Ricoh GX 200, Software: Corel Video Studio Pro, 380 pictures at 10 second intervals shot between 5:30am - 6:30am, July 6th 2013, Time- lapse video: 15 frames per second

About the woman that shows up in the video for a split second. There were two couples with us that early morning watching the sunrise. Two women thought it would be nice to get their spouses to take a picture of them while in the infinity pool with a sunrise background. I told them both; before entering the water, that I was making a time lapse video and they would both show up on youtube the next day. Both laughed and one (the one you see in the picture) told me it was alright she was already on youtube. The other woman stays just outside of the picture/s.





Again I would to thank everyone for who left a positive comment about the thread, even pastycat.

----------


## Noosa

Nice place. Looks like you got the good weather too. It must suck to go to a place like that for a long weekend only for it to piss down half the day.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

I've always been curious about that resort. It looks and sounds stunning.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Skegness or this place is a real tough call.

----------


## Butterfly

it looks empty, and frankly, despite the beautiful views, it looks "cheap" and "average"

I know I am spoiled with those luxurious hotels, but for 500 EUR a night, I would expect more from a beach hotel

----------


## November Rain

> it looks empty, and frankly, despite the beautiful views, it looks "cheap" and "average"


Flutters, I'd take a holiday there any day of the week






> I know I am spoiled with those luxurious hotels, but for 500 EUR a night, I would expect more from a beach hotel


Does that mean you wouldn't go? Even more reason to take a holiday, there!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PAG

> it looks empty, and frankly, despite the beautiful views, it looks "cheap" and "average"
> 
> I know I am spoiled with those luxurious hotels, but for 500 EUR a night, I would expect more from a beach hotel


Pathetic comment, however as he has a history of the same, basically to be ignored (Butterfly that is).

This resort, along with several others in the Phuket area, cater for serious good times.  The views and facilites at 6 Senses at Koh Yao Noi, will not disappoint the most discerning of guests.   Sure, it's about what your budget is, but this truly is a destination to rival anywhere in the world for someone who requires privacy and quality.

----------


## S Landreth

> it looks empty


So others know.

I did purposely make a great effort (early morning shots/arriving early for dinner) to keep people out of the pictures I took at this resort. There were celebrities at the resort while we were there. 

Some people visit these types of resorts for privacy. I will do my best to respect that.





> About the woman that shows up in the video for a split second. There were two couples with us that early morning watching the sunrise. Two women thought it would be nice to get their spouses to take a picture of them while in the infinity pool with a sunrise background. I told them both; before entering the water, that I was making a time lapse video and they would both show up on youtube the next day. Both laughed and one (the one you see in the picture) told me it was alright she was already on youtube. The other woman stays just outside of the picture/s.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Six Senses is run in Thailand by Simon Allison, ......Oxford, historian. Used to live at Linden Gardens in Notting Hill. Mother writes cookery books. Jewish. Almost became a Tory Euro MEP. 

If he'd had just a few lucky breaks politically, he'd now be in the Cabinet.

----------


## Butterfly

> Sure, it's about what your budget is, but this truly is a destination to rival anywhere in the world for someone who requires privacy and quality.


you obviously haven't gone very far if that's what you think,

----------


## Cujo

Great Pics, thanks for sharing.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> Sure, it's about what your budget is, but this truly is a destination to rival anywhere in the world for someone who requires privacy and quality.
> 
> 
> you obviously haven't gone very far if that's what you think,


Actually, I have.   Stayed at fine hotels around the world, in particular my original country (UK), the US, Caribbean, as well as Spain when I lived there.

----------


## moxhambi

In your opinion was it worth the price of admission?  How was the wait staff? It does have some gorgeous views.  I know some people are frugal and would never stay at a place like this under any circumstance but many of us would fine it worth $500 quid to have a pleasant memory and a great time.  Lots of days are hard to remember but the night I spent at the Adam's Mark Hotel, under the Arch, in St Louis was worth every penny.

----------


## patsycat

Click your fingers and Pats would be there in a minute.  The only problem would be getting me out of the place....

I dream of being able to go to a place like that.  With the cash that goes with it.

Lucky people who can afford it.

Still a bit jealous-----

----------


## S Landreth

> In your opinion was it worth the price of admission?


Yes sir, it was. But then my view of the resort might be skewed, for a couple of reasons. The first being that I was raised in a tropical climate so rain doesn't faze me (or the girlfriend). For goodness sake it's only water and will pass shortly. However, there was an elderly couple we met on the boat back to Phuket and when I greeted them as they boarded the boat with the question "Good morning, did you enjoy your stay as much as we did?". The woman came back with a sharp response stating, "yes except for the rain". I do believe if you posed the same price of admission question to her, she might give you a different response.

We scheduled our trip knowing we would be there during rainy season as we did last year at another Six Sense Resort in Thailand (but is no longer a part of the chain).




> How was the wait staff?


They were wonderful, from the management team to the gardeners. When you arrive you are greeted by your GEM (guest experience maker) and they will assist you from reservations/scheduling meals to excursions in and around the resort. Your GEM will visit you periodically during your stay at your room and during meals to make sure all your needs are met and are always just a phone call away.

Even the kids that wait on you were exceptional. The two that come to mind were both assigned to us during our meals at the Hilltop Reserve. The one young man was from Chang Mai, who after finding out the girlfriend was Thai went on about life on a small island. The other waiter/waitress was also from the Chiang Mai area, was well spoken and had a great sense of humor. There was a male celebrity (his good lookin' female companion was also a celebrity) dining at the restaurant along side of us. I was telling the girlfriend I bet they picked straws that evening to see who would get to wait their table and sure enough the young woman (our waitress); who was fawning over the celebrity, confirmed the drawing of straws and she was sure the waiter that got their table that evening cheated because she saw writing on the straw he drew (she was giggling about it). I asked her if she was going to get a picture of him with her and she told us they were forbidden to take pictures with the guests. She was crushed and being funny about it.

I believe; because it is such a small island and not much for entertainment for young adults, the staff look forward to the guests as their form of entertainment.

Even the chefs at the resort would seem to go out of their way to make sure you were pleased with the meal they helped prepare for you. We met everyone of them. The young man that was the head chef at The Dining Room came to meet us and was very personable. He sat with us and told us his story. Younger Asian American who had been working in Vegas for the past couple of years and was recruited by the Six Sense chain for a year was happy to work and visit/experience Thailand.

I want to particularly give some special recognition to one man who works at Six Sense Yao Noi, Sense of Life, the activity area. His name is Sharif (sp?) and accompanied us during our longboat trip as our guide. He is a local, born and raised on Yao Noi.  If anyone who is reading this thread visits the resort, request Sharif as your guide. He will do his best to make sure your trip is memorable. 




> I know some people are frugal and would never stay at a place like this under any circumstance but many of us would fine it worth $500 quid to have a pleasant memory and a great time.  Lots of days are hard to remember but the night I spent at the Adam's Mark Hotel, under the Arch, in St Louis was worth every penny.


And just like your memorable time spent at the Adam's Mark Hotel in St. Louis, I believe most people who visit Six Sense Yao Noi will walk away with a lasting impression.

----------

